# My sister want to print on velvet!



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I told her she was crazy, but she wants to know if there is any way to print on velvet? The only thing I could possibly think of was discharge ink or dye sub. But I really don't have any idea. Please help me confirm her craziness.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh man. Suede now too.


----------



## gotshirtz001 (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't see why plastisol wouldn't work.
I guess it depends on what the raw material is.

Give it a try!!... I would start with one-color graphics and go from there.


----------



## gotshirtz001 (Sep 23, 2008)

It sounds like your sister is going to be one of "those customers"...


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

kc6789 said:


> I told her she was crazy, but she wants to know if there is any way to print on velvet? The only thing I could possibly think of was discharge ink or dye sub. But I really don't have any idea. Please help me confirm her craziness.


OK, she's crazy.

But you can screen print on just about anything with the appropriate inks and set-up.

Pens, mugs, circuit boards and 50 gallon barrels are screen printed...


----------



## kidcrazed (Dec 24, 2010)

Most affordable velvets these days are 100% polyester so you need to consider that. Also velvet and suede both have a thick one way nap or pile and I would think the ink would crush it and stick it down in one direction also heat curing would have to be dove very carefully. Suede shrinks and velvet crushes


----------

